# Their at it again........



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Secretary of State Hillary Clinton recently announced the Obama Administration will be working hand-in-glove with the UN to pass a new "Small Arms Treaty."

http://www.nagr.org/...1.aspx?pid=rm03

The above survey is being gathered to show non-support of this horrible Treaty. Donations are not required, but are helpful.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Done...Thanks Mike.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I get the same e-mails. Thanks for sharing them Mike ! We have to stay one step ahead of the %$##$%^& or we're gonna be hurting. Like Don's signature said VOTE ! Not "please vote" vote or don't speak your mind in my presence. Sorry but it's a privilege to be able to have democracy in this country that has been fought for by many great people who sacrificed everything ! OK off my soapbox for the day.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

bones44 said:


> OK off my soapbox for the day.


Yea right! I'll see you over on Facebook soon, bud!


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

Done!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

They send me those emails too. I sign em all. Hopefully they're doing good. Atleast they know where we stand.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Amen. Every little bit helps !
Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------

